# Banksy - Mr Brainwash exhibition, last few days!



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 27, 2012)

Went this afternoon, worth checking out!


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 28, 2012)

Definitely worth a visit, I saw the film Exit through the Gift Shop so I was familiar with some of the work but there is loads of stuff and it's free!  Loved the big gorilla!!  It's open til 7pm too I think.

I went on the first day, there was a queue around the building  and I waited for 2 hours to get in, can't believe I did that as I don't like queueing for anything!


----------



## Onket (Aug 28, 2012)

Website says extended into Sept-

http://www.mrbrainwash.com/ 

Might go Thurs/Fri with my daughter. There's not too much sharp stuff around for a toddler to take her eye out on, is there?!


----------



## IC3D (Aug 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> Website says extended into Sept-
> 
> http://www.mrbrainwash.com/
> 
> Might go Thurs/Fri with my daughter. There's not too much sharp stuff around for a toddler to take her eye out on, is there?!


 I took mine to Damien Hurst, big mistake.


----------



## Onket (Aug 28, 2012)

Hope s/he didn't knock anything over!


----------



## IC3D (Aug 28, 2012)

No just had a moment when he said 'baby cow' and looked a bit forlorn the room full of butterflies is cool, actually The Tate and southbank is great for toddlers and I couldn't give a stuff about anyone going to see Damien Hurst giving it the big highbrow.


----------



## Onket (Aug 28, 2012)

In the last couple of days my daughter has felt sorry for a squashed plum and an empty bottle of coke, discarded on the floor.

I hate to think how she'd feel about a baby cow sawn in half (or whatever he's done to it).


----------



## IC3D (Aug 28, 2012)

.. a squashed plum! there probably wasn't anything you could of done. Don't know honestly if it was a bit much, think he was more concerned about lunch when he finally stropped.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> Website says extended into Sept-
> 
> http://www.mrbrainwash.com/
> 
> Might go Thurs/Fri with my daughter. There's not too much sharp stuff around for a toddler to take her eye out on, is there?!



Nah you'll be fine! It's well worth a visit.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> Website says extended into Sept-
> 
> http://www.mrbrainwash.com/
> 
> Might go Thurs/Fri with my daughter. There's not too much sharp stuff around for a toddler to take her eye out on, is there?!


 
Not that I recall, and nothing 'scary' either. Large pieces, which are easy to respond to. No queue early afternoon..


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## boohoo (Sep 3, 2012)

My daughter getting cultured.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 11, 2012)

For those who missed the exhibition earlier this year, it's on again at the same place - Old Sorting Office in Holborn from Friday 12th October at 2pm.

http://www.mrbrainwash.com/


----------

